
Amazon Accidentally Sent Out Their Email Template - What you can learn from it - Anon84
https://medium.com/better-marketing/amazon-accidentally-sent-out-their-email-template-33e6ecbc0875
======
coffee
For anyone without a Medium account, here is the source:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/epi5wq/amazon_accide...](https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/epi5wq/amazon_accidentally_sent_out_their_email_template/)

------
dokein
Ah, Medium: taking an accessible source of information, adding a few useless
thoughts, and then putting it on a blog behind a registration wall. Between
this and Twitter, which encourages polarization and loud emotions over
measured thought, Ev Williams really is changing the world!

